# Burrowing and Biting



## Emwinn (Nov 4, 2013)

So I've had to taken Luna's igloo out since she's decided she can make a bed out of anything. Late at night I hear her fussing because she can't dig through the plastic of her cage.

So reason? Just curious really.

She's also gotten into nibbling my fingers after I believe she anointed herself?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You can try putting strips of velcro on the bottom of the cage and a fleece liner so she can't dig under it. Some people have had success with holding the liner down with binder clips. Maybe put a pile of fleece strips in there so she has something to dig in.

As for the nibbling, any chance she smells food on your fingers? New soap or lotion? I've had Pig anoint after I workout just because I'm sweaty or even after I handle my rubber rain boots. Any chance you've touched something that could leave a faint smell?


----------



## Emwinn (Nov 4, 2013)

abbys said:


> You can try putting strips of velcro on the bottom of the cage and a fleece liner so she can't dig under it. Some people have had success with holding the liner down with binder clips. Maybe put a pile of fleece strips in there so she has something to dig in.
> 
> As for the nibbling, any chance she smells food on your fingers? New soap or lotion? I've had Pig anoint after I workout just because I'm sweaty or even after I handle my rubber rain boots. Any chance you've touched something that could leave a faint smell?


She's got the Kaytee bedding her breeder uses (I wanted her to have something reminded her of home). Once she pushes all that into her water/food/bed/my floor she hits the bottom. Will try the liner though, maybe she'll fall in love with it! Thank you!

and I would bet money its the lotion we use for pedicures at work. I scrubbed my hands but they still may have smelled sweet.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Emwinn said:


> I would bet money its the lotion we use for pedicures at work. I scrubbed my hands but they still may have smelled sweet.


I just came back from Target today. I found a hand soap online and noticed Target carried the same brand. It is the Seventh Generation hand soap that is unscented. It is hyoallergenic, made from plant-based stuff, comes in a recyled bottle and it is not tested on animals.

I'll find out tonight if Dakarai puffs and hisses at the scent/non-scent. In the past I've used an aloe based soap from the Softsoap brand and noticed that it actually smells "sweet."


----------

